# Batch: Robocopy - Anzeige Prozent / Dauer



## fr34k (18. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Backup-Script mit Robocopy geschrieben.

Ich möchte nun zusätzlich per Parameter anzeigen lassen, wie lange der komplette Vorgang noch dauert und wieviel Prozenz des kompletten Vorgangs abgeschlossen ist.
Bisher habe ich es lediglich hinbekommen, diese Angaben für jedes einzelne File anzeigen zu lassen.

Hier mein bisheriger Code:

robocopy %Quelle% %Ziel% *.* /e /eta Backup.log

gruss
H Eichhorn


----------

